# GNC's Super Acidophilus 10B



## thefelixcat (Nov 3, 2009)

Has anyone tried this product? If so, what is your experience?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I've done OK with a different one by GNC in the past, but that that one. Mine was called Potent Acidophilus.


----------

